# French Aires, plan B ???



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

hi everybody, just working out my route through France for later on in the year reading the All The Aires France book and noticed that a lot of the Aires only have spaces for a low number of mhs, do you have a plan "B" if you turn up and cannot park overnight, the nearest Aires/site is miles away and your thinking that the spaces might be taken there as well, whats your experience? do you choose an Aires with a large number of spaces, but are these just as busy, thanks PD.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

The plan of most folks I think is to arrive early/mid afternoon to geta spot.Used loads of them this year to dump waste and fill up,only stayed on one and never came across a full one during the day. One day when the kids are grown,I'll get the benefit of using them!


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

do what we do, arrive late, so there is no room, moan, swear, grizzle, fallout and drive sometimes hours to the next one
8O 

Usually you end up somewhere better anyway, and it's a really brucie bonus when there is Free Electricity!

hahaha

Wilse

or is it just me, that does this?


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi PD,
Agree with asabrush, we try to arrive by 2pm but no later that 4pm if possible.For the last 2 years we have toured France, just using aires, during the peak weeks in August and have very rarely encountered a problem.
Also we tend to aim for the larger aires being as we have a 8 metre m/home because occasionally we have strggled to get on the smaller ones.
We also try to have an alternative planned nearby just in case.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

This will not be a problem for later in the year ,you will be the only one on them , It will be winter . Unless you are going skiing ,even then it wont be a problem.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

We look for the ones off the beaten track. A lot of supermarkets will let you overnight, also have a meal at buffalo grill and ask they will some times let you stay.

Andy


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

PIEDODGER said:


> hi everybody, just working out my route through France for later on in the year reading the All The Aires France book and noticed that a lot of the Aires only have spaces for a low number of mhs, do you have a plan "B" if you turn up and cannot park overnight,


Our experience is that at that time you'll be lucky to see another motorhomer - never not got on an Aire.

 
Keith


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Most aires are able to hold more than the numbers given in the book and people are usually pretty reasonable about sharing the spaces available. This can sometimes lead to being almost unable to open your door. There's very often space to park outside the aire but close enough to it to feel safe - eg a neighbouring car park.

That said, it is better to turn up early, but not too early or the people who stay to lunch will still be there. After all, you can then get on with the business of spending your money in the village or town that has generously provided the aire in the first place !

G


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Don't worry - France is brilliant. Aim to get there 2pm to4pm and spend a couple of hours looking around - why go somewhere and see nothing. If it's full there always seems to be another car park close by which is often better. Ask the gendarmes if in doubt.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi PIEDOGER.

We use aires all the time when we travelling through france to spain. Our golden rules are

(1) Turn up between 12 noon and 3pm during the week.

(2) At weekends we always get to an aires by 2pm on fridays as the french are out and about in there motorhomes. We also stay the saturday and move off sunday morning.

(3) Always have a second aires in mind in case the one you turn up on is full or you do not like it. We have never found an aires at this time of year full up during the week.

(4) Do not use motorway aires.

We have used loads of village aires and car park aires with no problems.

steve & ann. teensvan.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Only found a few aires chokker to bursting and they have mainly been on the coast and touristy bits in high summer and after arriving fairly late. On some, if they are full it is sometimes tolerated (if its not causing an obstruction and you are reasonably discreet) to stay the night outside or nearby, then if you want to stay longer, nip back to the aire during the morning as someone leaves.

A few busy ones that spring to mind are; 

St Valery en Caux - VERY popular in high season and VERY tightly packed together.

L'Epine - Same again in high season, its so popular the local police patrol regularly and strictly enforce the 3 day maximum stay and move all the units along to get another van in if someone has left too large a gap. Great spot though.

Beaugency - quickly gets full in high season by late afternoon, sometimes vans park along the road approaching and outside the aire if its full.

Pete


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone, gives me piece of mind teensvan mentioned Spain as this is where Iam heading does the same info on the above posts apply I was more thinking of sites but could stop of at one or two Aires also. Thanks PD.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

peejay said:


> L'Epine - Same again in high season, its so popular the local police patrol regularly and strictly enforce the 3 day maximum stay and move all the units along to get another van in if someone has left too large a gap.
> Pete


If only we could see this happening in the UK PJ. 8O

It sounds like motorhoming heaven - Le Plod helping get more in, instead of being instructed to move them on by officious motorhomephobes in this dilapidated country.

Ah well - it's a dream!! :roll:


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> It sounds like motorhoming heaven - Le Plod helping get more in, instead of being instructed to move them on by officious motorhomephobes in this dilapidated country.
> 
> Ah well - it's a dream!! :roll:


Exactly, and its not as if its to maximize profit either, as the aire is free.

Pete


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Back of the church is usually a good bet - a tour round often reveals where everyone else is. We often park on a recognised ire and walk/cycle to see where others have gone - store them for future usage.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

Hello PieDodger,

In the last three years, always found space on Aires and we Travel all year. Even in August and even late afternoon - early evening.

I realy would like to put your mind at ease, as if you are traveling then you may not wish to stop at 2pm!. Just beware that some will close or have gates.

Regards,
Trev.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's also worth having plenty of change handy. We've noticed more aires demanding money upfront this year - to open a barrier to gain access- as well as the usual coins needed for operating the borne or buying a jeton. 

G


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I know this will sound funny to you guys but what is an Aires? 

Scrub that, i've just found out and all i can say is wow, and why havent we got any in the UK ??????


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Rislar said:


> I know this will sound funny to you guys but what is an Aires?
> 
> Scrub that, i've just found out and all i can say is wow, and why havent we got any in the UK ??????


"All the Aires in France"

14 quid from Vicarious Books.

1600 Aires - 1300 visited and inspected and most with a piccy, and all with GPS co-ords.

And it's all in English!


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > I know this will sound funny to you guys but what is an Aires?
> ...


Thats the one i've just found, thanks


----------

